# With the weather?



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought that with this predictable texas weather here the last few days, the forum would be on fire.. What is everyone doing When not on here?:14:


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbdown:

freezing and watching the tube
still wearing mountain-wear from today
contemplating the relationship between civilization and the hot water heater
tickling these keys
dreaming of _*floridays*_


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

Sitting in front of TV on the iPhone version of Masons of Texas hoping that Masonic events tomorrow, Friday and Saturday dint get cancelled.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

Me too, I really want to go to floor school tomorrow, I hope it is not black, my one day of peace before work all weekend.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 3, 2011)

Bretheren, This weather had my internet down most of yesterday. As for the weather, it is pretty chilly. I have a very long commute to work, all 100 feet of walking in a hallway...lol (being a smart alec) I am thankful the weather has not taken its toll on any of our neighbors or friends, which means I have not had to go out in it.. 
We are getting more snow flurries today, and perhaps that will give traction on top of the ice to drive in....


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

The weather has halted work for me as it normally does these times of the year. I am home, and technically working. My wife and children are also home with me, we're all staying inside and doing our best to keep warm.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

My sons Masters Degree tonight is the latest casualty of the weather. I guess I will go to my daughters birthday dinner in Houston. I still don't understand why everything shuts down in Texas so fast when it is cold. The roads are fine south of Waco.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 3, 2011)

I now have to get out in this ICY mess. Going to try to make a drive to Dallas once the roads are clear enough to make it (probably Saturday), and will probably be stuck there a day or two while the next storm pushes thru..


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 3, 2011)

:45:Good luck and be careful Dallas could be tricky.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> I now have to get out in this ICY mess. Going to try to make a drive to Dallas once the roads are clear enough to make it (probably Saturday), and will probably be stuck there a day or two while the next storm pushes thru..


 
Not only will you have to deal with the weather conditions heading into Dallas, you are going to have to contend with all of the out-of-towners here for the Super Bowl. Travel Safe Brother!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Brothers for the well wishes in my travels. I get to go right down behind Parkland Memorial Hospital.. Woooooohoooooo...


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm unhappy to report that the demolishion  derby started this morning has renewed this afternoon on the Houston freeways.

Honestly, did anyone who left for work at noon not expect a repeat performance at five this afternoon?  

For all who may have missed the chemistry test:  water is subject to refreeze after thawing.  It's just something water does.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 4, 2011)

Went to day 2 of Calibre Press Street Survival School.  It was in Katy...no problems on either leg of the trip!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 5, 2011)

Sun's out!  I'm going to the woods for a walk in the mud!  (it's warm enough for mud today!)


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll bet there is plenty of mud. I'm at work and can't get away from it.


----------



## mrpesas (Feb 5, 2011)

As a kid, I always wished for "snow days"
Now, as an adult, they are just a pain in the backside...literally, my back is all stiff


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to say I love playing in the snow with my young twin daughters as well as showing my teenage sons I am not so old that I can't keep up with the snow ball attacks from them.  GOOD TIMES


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember two snows back home in Louisiana.  One when I was seven and my little dog pushed, hopped over, and pushed his way around a yard full of snow.  And one when I took a cardboard box and slid down the hill at college and _busted_ my face on the street curb below.

But mostly, I remember walking around in the mud like Brother RichardRLJ says.  In fact, I spend most of my life back home walking around looking for high ground.  Maybe that's why I get nervous when I'm more than 20 miles from water.


----------

